# Opensuse 11 and my stupid Netgear WG111



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2008)

So,finally I have Opensuse 11 on my PC and it's so awesome so far but no internet!!
I don't have a PCI-E WiFi card.I use Netgear WG111 WiFi USB dongle and I have only Windows drivers for it.How do get it to work on Opensuse 11?
Wine?


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 11, 2008)

Try the Network Settings in Yast  Maybe it can help you.. I even get problem with MY DSL In bridge mode. while works i Ubuntu and  other  Though playing with Network manager worked


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 11, 2008)

Use ndiswrapper to install windows driver. It should work.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2008)

Dude,I have a completely different story here.No LAN cards,WiFi card,it is a USB WiFi modem which need those sh1tty drivers.Oh those toddling dongles.They suck!



amitava82 said:


> Use ndiswrapper to install windows driver. It should work.



This might work.Lemme try but..im a noob at linux and all need a bit of help.Care to explain or point me to some guide or something?


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 11, 2008)

Which version of WG111 do you have?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2008)

What do you mean by which version.It supports b/g networks.Thats all I know for heavens' sake!


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 11, 2008)

you ARE noob i see.. there are couple of versions of WG111
follow this tutorial: *www.tuxmagazine.com/node/1000167
If you dont get it, ping me at my nick at gmail.com


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine is version one.If it were version two there would have been v2 at after WG111.How would I know that?Don't call anyone 'noob' without proper reasons.There was no v1 or v2 after its name.How the hell could I figure it out?
I would have known the version if I had bought it myself.Some idiot computer guy got it for me.

And thanks for that link.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 11, 2008)

Isn't that obvious in case of Mac users?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2008)

I ain't no astrologer or tarrot card reader.To hell with versions I need this crap working.

And,What's obvious?


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Isn't that obvious in case of Mac users?


pre-processed black box


----------



## hellknight (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah.. Mac users.. they suck big-time at trouble-shooting and technical stuff... sunnay, IMHO, i think that u should try messing around with YaST.. maybe it'll solve ur problem..


----------



## mehulved (Aug 11, 2008)

Please people stop generalising.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> pre-processed black box


iMac comes in a white box.Pawned!



hellknight said:


> yeah.. Mac users.. they suck big-time at trouble-shooting and technical stuff... sunnay, IMHO, i think that u should try messing around with YaST.. maybe it'll solve ur problem..


Just to add to your very little knowledge about me,I have used Linux for about 2-3 months and I tell you I had a lot of troubleshooting to do.My GPU wasn't supported but I somehow managed to get it working.C'mon I got my Mac just 2 months ago!
YaST won't help.That stupid thing needs drivers.



mehulved said:


> Please people stop generalising.


Sanity has prevailed.

Will try NDISwrapper today.Let's see if it helps.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> iMac comes in a white box.Pawned!


not getting the joke - pawned *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/55.png


----------



## hellknight (Aug 11, 2008)

^LOL


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2008)

Arre kyu spam kar rahe ho?


----------



## hullap (Aug 14, 2008)

^ aur voh kya hai?


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 14, 2008)

The adapter works fine on ndiswrapper according to the wiki, see here

*ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_m-n/

entry number 9

For starters, you can install ndiswrapper through YaST


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

^^
NucleusKore to the rescue!Thanks dude!

But entry no. 9 aint my network controller


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 15, 2008)

Its as simple as pie. Just extract your windows driver in some folder. There should be some some exe, inf, ini etc. Run ndiswrapper and select the inf. Thats it.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 15, 2008)

The try using this tutorial from Novell

*en.opensuse.org/Ndiswrapper

It's well explained


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Its as simple as pie. Just extract your windows driver in some folder. There should be some some exe, inf, ini etc. Run ndiswrapper and select the inf. Thats it.



Is that it?Quite simple I guess


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 15, 2008)

Not as simple as Mac or Windows. But yes compared to other tasks like installing Arch or gfx cards etc, its simple..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2008)

BTW, isn't it amusing that you are having trouble with NetGear ? (for starters, Novell made an OS called Novell NetWare, and it sounds similar to NetGear )


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 15, 2008)

How is that amusing and relevant?


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

you must comprehend the metaaaaaal spirit !


----------



## alter_ego (Aug 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> BTW, isn't it amusing that you are having trouble with NetGear ? (for starters, Novell made an OS called Novell NetWare, and it sounds similar to NetGear )


 
Thats a good one!!!


----------

